# Trapcode Particular, Hintergrund



## ToboTheRibbler (14. August 2004)

Moin,

Also ich habe mir letztens das ziemlich geile Plugin "Trapcode Particular" für Adobe After Effects zugelegt,. Hab auch schon ein bischen mit rumprobiert und bin sehr zufrieden, nur eine Sache stört mich. Der Hintetgrund ist immer Schwarz, gut ich weiß auch wie man ihn Gelb macht, aber kann ich die Farben auch ausschalten, sprich dass ich mein Video sehe und nicht den schwarzen Hintergrund ?


Wäre echt nett wenn mir jmd. helfen würde.

schonmal besten Dank im voraus 


cya
    ToboTheRibbler


----------



## meta_grafix (14. August 2004)

Moin,

pack Dein Video in die Zeitleiste unterhalb der Ebene mit Particular. Wo ist das Problem? Ich mach es täglich so.

Gruß

[Edit]

Link gelöscht


----------



## ToboTheRibbler (15. August 2004)

aber worauf soll ich dann den Effekt Particular verwenden, wenn nicht direkt auf dem Video?


----------



## meta_grafix (15. August 2004)

Auf eine neue Ebene die über dem Video liegt. Siehe Bild.

Ciao


----------



## ToboTheRibbler (18. August 2004)

Einstellungsebene?


----------



## meta_grafix (18. August 2004)

NEIIIIN ! Sorry 
Menü Ebene-Neue Ebene, ganz normale Ebene und auf diese Particular anwenden.

Bye


----------



## ToboTheRibbler (19. August 2004)

entweder bin ich blind pder blöd...oder beides ^^

Also wie folgt 

im Menü :    Ebene--> Neue Ebene

Hört sich gut an, Problem ist nur die Option "Neue Ebene" is bei mir nicht zu finden, ich arbeite mit der Version 6.0.

Hab mal den Screenshot von meinem Menü rangehangen.


Sorry für meine unfähigkeit, aber ich finde das nicht 


cya
   Tobi


----------



## meta_grafix (19. August 2004)

Hi,

nimmst die Farbfläche.

Bye


----------



## ToboTheRibbler (19. August 2004)

jo danke für deine Mühe, und nochmal sorry für meine Begriffstutzigkeit, aber das Stichwort "Farbfläche" hatte auch früher kommen können 


Wie auch immer es   


ENDLICH!

Danke bis denne


cya
    Tobo


----------

